# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  دروس في الفيزياء

## أميرة قوس النصر

*اعزائى سنبدأ بالقاء دروس جديدة فى الفيزياء

وهذه مقدمة عن الفيزياء

الفيزياء : علم الطبيعة . لكى نعرف علم الفيزياء نبدأ بهذا المدخل التاريخى و منذ قديم الزمان بدأ الانسان باجراء رصد منتظم لظواهر الطبيعة من خلال سعيه لملاحظة تتابع الظواهر التى تقع فى الطبيعة .ونتيجة لذلك تعلم الانسان كيف يتنبأ بالعديد من الظواهر الطبيعية كتوالى فصول السنة وأوقات الفيضانات فى الانهار . ووظف الانسان هذه المعلومات لخدمته فى مجالات الحياة المختلفة مثل وقت البذر ووقت الحصاد ولذلك اقتنع الناس بان دراسة ظواهر الطبيعة تعود عليهم بالخير العميم , ولهذا ظهر العلماء الذين وهبو حياتهم لدراسة الظواهر الطبيعية واستفادوا من خبرة الاجيال السابقة .ودونوا نتائج تجاربهم 

ان الكلمة اليونانية (( physis )) تعنى الطبيعة وكمصطلح يعرف علم الفيزياء بأنه (( العلم الاساسى للعالم الطبيعى الذى يبحث فى مفاهيم المادة والاشعاع وتفاعلهما وحركتهما فى الزمان والمكان ))منذ بداية القرن السابع عشر تطورت الفيزياء تطورا سريعا وبالتدريج تبلورت عن الفيزياء علوم جديدة عن الطبيعة مثل الكيمياء والفلك والجيولوجيا والارصاد الجوية . ولقد كان للعلماء العرب والمسلمين دورا كبيرا فى تقدم العلوم الطبيعية وبعتبر الحسن بن الهيثم منشىء علم الضوء . وفى العصر الحديث يبرز العالم المصرى الكبير الدكتور مصطفى مشرفة الذى يعتبر بحق رائد علم الفيزياء الحديث وأيضا من علماء المسلمين فى العصرالحديث العالم الباكستانى محمد عبد السلام الحاصل على جائزة نوبل فى الفيزياء عام 1976وحديثا جدا العالم المصرى الكبير الدكتور أحمد زويل 



الفيزياء والتكنولوجيا

منذ نهاية القرن الثامن عشر كان التقدم والتطور فى العلوم الطبيعية مصحوبا بتقدم سريع فى التكنولوجيا. ويمكن تتبع العلاقة المتبادلة بين بين تطور العلوم الطبيعية والتكنولوجيا على مدى تاريخ العصر الحديث كله.ففى النصف الثانى من القرن الثامن عشر والنصف الأول من القرن التاسع عشر ظهرت وتطورت الالات البخارية وظهر من الفيزياء علم جديد هو الديناميكا الحرارية. وبسبب الاستخدام الواسع للالات البخارية فى وسائل النقل سمية هذه الفترة الزمنية بـ(( عصر البخار )) وفى نهاية القرن التاسع عشر وبداية القرن العشرين ظهرت وتطورت الالات الكهربائية واخترع العديد والعديد من الاختراعات المدهشة وبرز من الفيزياء علوم الفيزياء الكهربية وكان الاستخدام الواسع للطاقة الكهربائية سببا فى تسمية هذه الفترة الزمنية بـ (( عصر الكهرباء )) وفى النصف الثانى من القرن العشرين استخدمت الطاقة الذرية فى الاغراض السلمية وبدأ (( عصر الذرة )) وفى مطلع استينات بدأ غزو الفضاء واعتبر النصف الثانى من القرن العشرين (( عصر الفضاء )) والان ومع الطور المذهل فى وسائل الاتصال وتبادل المعلومات يمكن اتبار العصر الحالى (( عصر المعلوماتية )) ولذلك يتضح لنا مدى الدور الذى تلعبه الفيزياء فى جميع المجالات. وسبحان الله الذى علمنا مالم نكن نعلمه والحمد لله الذى فتح علينا بهذا العلم*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قانون نيوتن 

http://www.khayma.com/afkar/phyflash/newton1.htm

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قانون نيوتن الثاني http://www.khayma.com/afkar/phyflash/newton2.htm

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قانون نيوتن الثالث 
http://www.khayma.com/afkar/phyflash/newton3.htm

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا لكي يا مها علي هذا الموضوع القيم .
ولكن لي ملاحظة: اتمى ان تكون هذه الدروس باللغة الانجليزية وهذا ليس نقصانا للغة العربية ولكن كقسم الهندسة المصطلحات الانجليزيةمطلوبه للطلاب لتقوية لغتهم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شكرا لكي يا مها علي هذا الموضوع القيم .
> ولكن لي ملاحظة: اتمى ان تكون هذه الدروس باللغة الانجليزية وهذا ليس نقصانا للغة العربية ولكن كقسم الهندسة المصطلحات الانجليزيةمطلوبه للطلاب لتقوية لغتهم


رح اوخذ الحكي بعبن الاعتبار

----------


## ابو نعيم

*الله يعطيك العافية 
دروس مهمة جدا وانا مع ان تكون الدروس باللغة العربية والانجليزية لان هذه الدروس مهمة لطلاب التوجيهي والاول ثانوي *

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة مها على الدورس المفيدة ومجهودك الرائع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تمثيل العناصر الكيميائيةhttp://www.khayma.com/afkar/phyflash/atom_no.htm

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بديات الكهرباء

هنا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مقارنة بين نماذج تفسير تركيب الذرة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*انتقال الحرارة*

----------


## ابن العطار

شكرا لكم


[MEDIA]http://confederationbridge.com/bridge/BridgeCam100_9.asx[/MEDIA]

----------


## ابن العطار

تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## مات قلبي

اشكرك يا انسة مها على موضوع القيم الي بنفع كل طالب توجيهي

----------


## مات قلبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## hala_madrid

- من باب المزاح -

سبعة فوائد للغش 

_اولا : يعمل الغش علي تقوية روح الصداقة و التعاون بين 
الطلبة و دعم روابط المودة.. 

_ثانيا : يتيح حسن الجوار.. 

_ثالثا : تقدم للمراقب خدمة جليلة الذي سينشغل بما تفعله بدلا من الاكتئاب 
و الملل الذي قد يصيبه من جراء جلوسه بلا عمل طوال مدة الامتحان.. 

_رابعا : يتيح لك الغش إظهار روح التضحية إذ سيتمكن زملاؤك من الغش 
دون أي مخاطر لان المراقب سيكون مشغولا بما تفعله.. 

_خامسا : ستتمكن من التعرف علي المسؤولين عن لجنة الامتحانات مثل مراقب الدور وربما رئيس اللجنة وبذلك تصبح من الشخصيات المشهورة اللامعة .. 

_سادسا: سينتهي الامر غالبا بسحب ورقة الامتحان وبالتالي تعود الي المنزل 
قبل باقي زملاؤك بدلا من الجلوس في مكانك بلا اي فائدة.. 

_سابعا : اذا كنت سعيد الحظ قد تحرم من دخول باقي الامتحانات و بالتالي 
ستتمكن من الاستمتاع الاجازة الصيفية مبكرا.. 

- من باب المزاح -

وفي النهاية الغش حراااام

مش هسا يجي واحد يحكي ........ آآآ من هسا

----------

